# Huge Fig and Goofy update... Exciting news :)



## nikkimariet (15 February 2015)

I don't think we've done a post this year yet!!! We've been mega busy with about a million things, so here's what we've been up to...

Fig has been improving week on week...












And a trip to see JLC at Ingestre (she had such praise for him - that she doesn't give easily - I felt like a proud robin all day!)...







And some videos...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

We had a trip to Addington for the High Profile too (M75 and AM98); started off really well...

















Until (for various daft reasons) we were moved to the smaller already crammed warm up, which really upset Fig. He got 62% for the M and 61% for the AM; the AM was a much much better test but that's dressage for you!












Still a good day, and I hoped provided us with some experience for the Winter Regionals. And it was good to put a few faces to names!

We then had the dreaded snow...







A sneaky arena hire with some friends...












And then... Regionals! 

















He warmed up SUPER. And it was lovely to have a natter with some friends too! A few scores had gone up and the class seemed to be really really low marking (highest after the first 10 people was about 63%!!!!)... I tried my best to stay soft and relaxed and aimed for a 'clear round'.

Vid here...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

The ext walk wasn't great, but the med and collected walk (and piri's!) were good. I could have pushed for more in the ext canter but I could feel a change brewing so I kept him down half a gear. We scored 8's to 6.5's and our final mark was 67.03%. So I was mega happy with that as we were in the lead, and held on right until the last minute.

A couple of people found me to say what a nice test it was too 

So.... Ended up 2nd place with a qualifying ticket to Hartpury!!!!! We will be giving up our place in the Pet Plan Champs of course, so terrifyingly, we will be playing with the big boys.

And quite literally. I would bet money Fig will be the only ex racer in that class and smaller than everything else by about 3 hands!!!

Tired clever po 







And then the other boyo, Goofy  He has mainly been eating and growing and eating and growing!!!

They've both had some sparkly bandages...







And matching rugs...












Starting to look like a proper horse...







Shedding baby teeth...







One for the foot geeks - check out this event line!!!







His actual 'work' is coming along nicely. He has two very wobbly wolf teeth, so due to have those removed next week along with his second set of jabs. Everyone who meets him comments on what a quiet, lovely boy he is <3







PS is now at the stage of leaning over him with Goofy walking a few steps forward on a straight line. He is such an easy character although still has the dumb-blood streak of snort and hump now, think later!!!

He loads easily...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

And is starting to travel quietly too.

All things continuing to go well, he will be bitted in the next month, and continue his in hand work in a bridle. Aiming to be on board around May time 

We're having a true lazy Sunday and returning to bed to watch Sons of Anarchy xxx


----------



## _GG_ (15 February 2015)

nikkimariet said:



			I don't think we've done a post this year yet!!! We've been mega busy with about a million things, so here's what we've been up to...

Fig has been improving week on week...












And a trip to see JLC at Ingestre (she had such praise for him - that she doesn't give easily - I felt like a proud robin all day!)...







And some videos...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

We had a trip to Addington for the High Profile too (M75 and AM98); started off really well...

















Until (for various daft reasons) we were moved to the smaller already crammed warm up, which really upset Fig. He got 62% for the M and 61% for the AM; the AM was a much much better test but that's dressage for you!












Still a good day, and I hoped provided us with some experience for the Winter Regionals. And it was good to put a few faces to names!

We then had the dreaded snow...







A sneaky arena hire with some friends...












And then... Regionals! 

















He warmed up SUPER. And it was lovely to have a natter with some friends too! A few scores had gone up and the class seemed to be really really low marking (highest after the first 10 people was about 63%!!!!)... I tried my best to stay soft and relaxed and aimed for a 'clear round'.

Vid here...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

The ext walk wasn't great, but the med and collected walk (and piri's!) were good. I could have pushed for more in the ext canter but I could feel a change brewing so I kept him down half a gear. We scored 8's to 6.5's and our final mark was 67.03%. So I was mega happy with that as we were in the lead, and held on right until the last minute.

A couple of people found me to say what a nice test it was too 

So.... Ended up 2nd place with a qualifying ticket to Hartpury!!!!! We will be giving up our place in the Pet Plan Champs of course, so terrifyingly, we will be playing with the big boys.

And quite literally. I would bet money Fig will be the only ex racer in that class and smaller than everything else by about 3 hands!!!

Tired clever po 







And then the other boyo, Goofy  He has mainly been eating and growing and eating and growing!!!

They've both had some sparkly bandages...







And matching rugs...












Starting to look like a proper horse...







Shedding baby teeth...







One for the foot geeks - check out this event line!!!







His actual 'work' is coming along nicely. He has two very wobbly wolf teeth, so due to have those removed next week along with his second set of jabs. Everyone who meets him comments on what a quiet, lovely boy he is <3







PS is now at the stage of leaning over him with Goofy walking a few steps forward on a straight line. He is such an easy character although still has the dumb-blood streak of snort and hump now, think later!!!

He loads easily...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...661516390&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

And is starting to travel quietly too.

All things continuing to go well, he will be bitted in the next month, and continue his in hand work in a bridle. Aiming to be on board around May time 

We're having a true lazy Sunday and returning to bed to watch Sons of Anarchy xxx
		
Click to expand...

Ah, just lovely to read through that! What a fab start to what will hopefully be a great year for you. Let me know when you're at Hartpury and I'll pop up there as only down the road and would be lovely to come and say hi. 

They both look fab!


----------



## only_me (15 February 2015)

What a fantastic start to the year! Fig looks amazing as well, and brilliant result at regionals  
Good luck for finals  I'm sure you will do brilliantly


----------



## Apercrumbie (15 February 2015)

Fig is looking like a wall of muscle now!  Great results.


----------



## atlantis (15 February 2015)

I saw this on FB!!! Awesome well done!!!


----------



## nikkimariet (15 February 2015)

Thanks everyone, still in shock!!!



_GG_ said:



			Ah, just lovely to read through that! What a fab start to what will hopefully be a great year for you. Let me know when you're at Hartpury and I'll pop up there as only down the road and would be lovely to come and say hi. 

They both look fab! 

Click to expand...

We will now be there on the Weds to compete on the Thurs, not sure when times avail but will prob post on our fb page when we know for sure  Try and remember to PM you at any rate!



Apercrumbie said:



			Fig is looking like a wall of muscle now!  Great results.
		
Click to expand...

Soooo pleased with his weight at the moment, really holding on well and actually put on some bulk over winter! Just wish those darned rein rubs would grow back already!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 February 2015)

atlantis said:



			I saw this on FB!!! Awesome well done!!!
		
Click to expand...

As did I, a terrific well done to you all :cool3:


----------



## TPO (15 February 2015)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			As did I, a terrific well done to you all :cool3:
		
Click to expand...

And a third but well done again!!

Have you come down from the ceing yet?!


----------



## Rapidash (15 February 2015)

Looks amazing!

And you have some great kit!


----------



## nikkimariet (15 February 2015)

Thank you and still a little :meep:

Now just worrying myself about that huge indoor with grandstand and tradestands...!!!


----------



## amandaco2 (15 February 2015)

Fab, great to see the 2 boys, fig looks bloomin awesome


----------



## PorkChop (15 February 2015)

Wow - well done you 

As always a super update and gorgeous pics


----------



## JFTDWS (15 February 2015)

Fabulous pics - and obviously a super impressive achievement at the regionals.  Fingers very much crossed for the big championship!  

GG, were you just trying to make my internets cry by quoting the entire post?


----------



## Nannon (15 February 2015)

I saw on Facebook too eeeep! Love your updates and the clever figgy! I so want to squish my ginger ex racer into an envelope and send him to you to make him look as amazing as fig!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 February 2015)

nikkimariet said:



			Thanks everyone, still in shock!!!



We will now be there on the Weds to compete on the Thurs, not sure when times avail but will prob post on our fb page when we know for sure  Try and remember to PM you at any rate!



Soooo pleased with his weight at the moment, really holding on well and actually put on some bulk over winter! Just wish those darned rein rubs would grow back already!
		
Click to expand...

  love reading your updates, fig is looking great...my old horse used to get rein rubs at certain times of the year and I used to rub on a little bit of cornucresene(spelling prob not right)on and it seemed to speed up the hair growth...might be worth a try, it wont hurt him and as he is bay it wont show too much....


----------



## _GG_ (15 February 2015)

JFTD said:



			Fabulous pics - and obviously a super impressive achievement at the regionals.  Fingers very much crossed for the big championship!  

GG, were you just trying to make my internets cry by quoting the entire post? 

Click to expand...

Hahaha, Hadn't realised I'd done that....ooops


----------



## meardsall_millie (15 February 2015)

nikkimariet said:



			Thank you and still a little :meep:

Now just worrying myself about that huge indoor with grandstand and tradestands...!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've already said well done - but it deserves another, so well done!!

Would be worth a trip up to Bishop Burton (yes, I know, yuck) before Hartpury if they have anything on, as the indoor is pretty much the same?


----------



## Laafet (15 February 2015)

Have been following your progress on Facebook and you are both inspirational. Figgy is just lovely and I can't wait to see Goofy's progress over the coming year, he is an exciting prospect.


----------



## nikkimariet (15 February 2015)

Thanks guys, some really lovely comments <3



meardsall_millie said:



			I've already said well done - but it deserves another, so well done!!

Would be worth a trip up to Bishop Burton (yes, I know, yuck) before Hartpury if they have anything on, as the indoor is pretty much the same?
		
Click to expand...

We did think this but is such a PITA journey, took us 2 and a half hours when we took a friend to the Regionals last weekend. Gah. I dunno


----------



## meardsall_millie (15 February 2015)

nikkimariet said:



			We did think this but is such a PITA journey, took us 2 and a half hours when we took a friend to the Regionals last weekend. Gah. I dunno 

Click to expand...

Yes I know it's a good 1.5 hours for me if I don't get stuck behind something slow and I'm a lot closer then you are 

Is Fig likely to be spooky in the main arena at Hartpury?


----------



## Lyle (15 February 2015)

Utterly fabulous! I love your reports, even though I follow the progress on FB! Congrats to you and Fig, and I'm so glad that Goofy is turning put to be a dreamboat too. I'm so glad all the hard work is paying off in spades!


----------



## nikkimariet (15 February 2015)

meardsall_millie said:



			Yes I know it's a good 1.5 hours for me if I don't get stuck behind something slow and I'm a lot closer then you are 

Is Fig likely to be spooky in the main arena at Hartpury?
		
Click to expand...

He's not spooky, but he's a tense little man! He wouldn't spin and drop a shoulder on me, he might run round like the u bend of a toilet but he wouldn't ever lawn dart me (televised tests or not!).

Being fair to him, if the worst he does is a brittle 60% test I can live with that. It's a huge ask of him. 

I will be buying shares in relaxin and magic 



Lyle said:



			Utterly fabulous! I love your reports, even though I follow the progress on FB! Congrats to you and Fig, and I'm so glad that Goofy is turning put to be a dreamboat too. I'm so glad all the hard work is paying off in spades!
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you, literally never thought I'd do this!!!


----------



## j1ffy (17 February 2015)

atlantis said:



			I saw this on FB!!! Awesome well done!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me four . Just amazing, well done!


----------



## ljohnsonsj (17 February 2015)

They both look amazing, well done and best of luck for the rest of the year


----------



## pinkypug1 (17 February 2015)

2 stunners!!!!


----------



## rara007 (17 February 2015)

That extended trot picture- swoon! Well done


----------



## casspow (17 February 2015)

What a lovely catch up! Specifically loving all your matching sets and the glitter!! <3


----------



## BuzzLightyear (17 February 2015)

absolutely awesome! clever Figgy Pud.
Can you post that comparison photo from first regionals to this time? its massively inspiring!


----------



## nikkimariet (17 February 2015)

Thanks all, still on a high, will be for a while! Fig obviously still pleased with himself as had a cheeky squeal and snort when doing some light seat canter work last night!!!



BuzzLightyear said:



			absolutely awesome! clever Figgy Pud.
Can you post that comparison photo from first regionals to this time? its massively inspiring!
		
Click to expand...

I shan't, as would be replication of professional photos  It is on our page of course if anyone does want to see (I'm on my phone so can't like at mo.

I will however, post this in the interim (warm up 2012 summer regionals @ prelim, his 8th ever show VS warm up 2015 winter regionals @ medium):


----------



## Fuzzypuff (17 February 2015)

Huge congrats, what an excellent result!!

You will love the big arena at Hartpury, it is surprisingly not too bad (especially if you are lucky with early times) and the warmup is so much better as very few horses in there, plus you get your own time in the collecting ring too.


----------



## elliefiz (17 February 2015)

Love the before and after photo!! He doesn't look like a TB!! That neck and bum!!!


----------



## McFluff (17 February 2015)

Wow. Stunning horses and lovely update. Off to show the pictures to my ex-racer to inspire us to work hard!


----------



## Booboos (18 February 2015)

Massive congratulations! I can't wait for the Nationals report!


----------



## nikkimariet (18 February 2015)

Thanks guys, still beaming!!!


----------

